# Mocha and freckles kids PICS pg.3 I think ;)



## rebelINny (May 5, 2011)

Well my last two kiddings of the season are due in a few days. Mocha is a 2nd freshener American alpine due to have 1st gen mini-all kid/kids. Freckles is a 1st freshener 1st gen mini-alp due with 1st gen mini- alp. Her udder is tiny but round already, the size and shape of a grapefruit! They both have CAE so there kids will be bottle babies and there teats are gonna get taped today. I wish I could post pics but I can't figure out how to do it with my iPhone and my computer is down.  that just proves my bad luck, it's finally time for my goats to kid and my comp dies and I can't 


Update! Mocha kidded a single buckling :/ was really hoping for a doe but at least he is alive and healthy. I noticed her ligs gone at around 4pm but there was no discharge and her udder was firm but not really full. Went to the barn tondo chores at 6pm and there he was. He was probably only born ten minutes before I got there and was only just starting to look for her teats as the tape wasn't even wet. I have a question now though. She obviously had time to clean him off a bit, will he get CAE just from being cleaned off? Also how can I heat treat her colostrum without it curdling. I gave him colostrum I saved from a negative doe for now but I still want to use her milk if I can heat treat it. Any ideas or advice? Will try to get a pic on here tomorrow. Oh, he has BLUE eyes


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (May 5, 2011)

What a great day to give birth!!   Thats cute.  Good luck I hope they do great for you!!


----------



## elevan (May 5, 2011)




----------



## DixieLandFarm (May 5, 2011)

What an awesome day to have kids! I'm looking forawrd to this.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (May 5, 2011)




----------



## rebelINny (May 5, 2011)

Yes I know. I am looking forward to it as well. This is only our second kidding year and we have four kid goats to show for it so far. It should have been more but the new does were so deficient in copper and selenium and just everything that we lost a few and had one with fused front leg joints that we had to put down after 2 weeks of therapy and lots of different helps were tried.  it's been a rough year and I am really hoping everything goes well with these two.


----------



## Roll farms (May 5, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 5, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## PattySh (May 5, 2011)

Sending good wishes your way for a safe, easy delivery of healthy kid(s).


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 5, 2011)

Jamie, I hope your does kid smoothly and pass everything they're supposed to without issues!


----------



## rebelINny (May 7, 2011)

Update o mocha kidding on main post on first page


----------



## elevan (May 7, 2011)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> Update! Mocha kidded a single buckling :/ was really hoping for a doe but at least he is alive and healthy. I noticed her ligs gone at around 4pm but there was no discharge and her udder was firm but not really full. Went to the barn tondo chores at 6pm and there he was. He was probably only born ten minutes before I got there and was only just starting to look for her teats as the tape wasn't even wet. I have a question now though. She obviously had time to clean him off a bit, will he get CAE just from being cleaned off? Also how can I heat treat her colostrum without it curdling. I gave him colostrum I saved from a negative doe for now but I still want to use her milk if I can heat treat it. Any ideas or advice? Will try to get a pic on here tomorrow. Oh, he has BLUE eyes


Congratulations!!


----------



## PattySh (May 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new buckling. Glad to hear everything went smoothly.


----------



## Roll farms (May 8, 2011)

Congrats!

eta:  I don't let my CAE+ does so much as look at their babies, much less lick them or anything.  If she licked him, then yes, he *could* 'catch' it.  That is one of the ways CAE is transmitted - saliva.  
I don't save colostrum from the CAE+ does, either...just not worth the risk if I *might* happen to bugger up the heat treating process.  I do past. the CAE milk for our use (cooking, mainly).  I never feed it back to the kids, and I dry those does up p.d.q.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 8, 2011)

Congratulations! You will have to post pictures.


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 8, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rebelINny (May 8, 2011)

* sigh*:/ I fed him mocha's colostrum AFTER I heat treated it for one hour at 135 degrees. I read in my goat medical book that at those temps and that amount of time it kills the CAE. I didn't have any more colostrum from a negative doe and I didn't know what else to do. I have one more goat to kid in the next couple of days and she is cae positive too and I have no more negative colostrum at all


----------



## chandasue (May 8, 2011)

Hope it works out. Is there anyone nearby that you can get some from? I know I'll get jumped on for this   BUT I have raised bottle kids without giving them real colostrum and raised them on store bought cows milk. Before I had my does tested I used colostrum powder . FWIW they all did just fine.


----------



## rebelINny (May 8, 2011)

That is good to know about the powder. Unfortunately I won't need it. Freckles kidded while I was at church today :/ he was all cleaned off and sleeping when I got home. The teat tape was off her nipples  I am sure he already got her milk as he was contently sleeping and her tape was on when I left this morning. She had no goo and ligs still there when I left too. Now I got a beautiful sundgau with white star and frosted ears and muzzle, a buck, that has cae. I can't win!


----------



## elevan (May 8, 2011)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> That is good to know about the powder. Unfortunately I won't need it. Freckles kidded while I was at church today :/ he was all cleaned off and sleeping when I got home. The teat tape was off her nipples  I am sure he already got her milk as he was contently sleeping and her tape was on when I left this morning. She had no goo and ligs still there when I left too. Now I got a beautiful sundgau with white star and frosted ears and muzzle, a buck, that has cae. I can't win!


I may be wrong here...but exposure doesn't necessarily mean that he "has" it...right?  Roll Farms, can you answer?

Maybe it's not too late to pull him and get him tested later...idk...just guessing...Someone should know the answer though


----------



## rebelINny (May 8, 2011)

I am under he impression from my medical book and from others remarks on it that if they drink the milk they have it now. She hasnt actually been tested but her dam just came back positive and she was dam raised last year. We are gonna test just to make sure here soon


----------



## DixieLandFarm (May 9, 2011)

Congrats on the kiddings! I have no advice on the CAE though.


----------



## chandasue (May 9, 2011)

Oh that's a bummer that you couldn't catch him. There in lies the frustrations with managing CAE and practicing CAE prevention.


----------



## rebelINny (May 12, 2011)

This is Mocha's buckling. PLEASE someone tell me that it isn't very likely for him to have got CAE from  being licked by his dam!!!! He is gorgeous! Meet Shady Acres Maximus Meridius aka MAX. He is a 50/50 nigi/Alp so a 1st gen mini-Alp





This is Domino. He is Freckles buckling, the little bugger that got to his mom's milk while I was at church. He is 75% Nigerian, 25%Alp, a 1st gen, mini-Alp





This is my other doe Cocoa's buckling that was born April 17th. He is gorgeous and his dam is CAE NEGATIVE! 
He is 1st gen mini-Alp. His name is Shady Acres Sailor's Reign


----------



## jodief100 (May 12, 2011)

they are adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 12, 2011)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Ariel301 (May 12, 2011)

So cute! 

CAE is a weird disease. They won't necessarily get it or even test positive if they were licked by a positive doe or had a little raw milk from her. So it's not hopeless, chances are they'll be just fine.


----------



## Roll farms (May 12, 2011)

Only way to know unfortunately is to test.

I had a doe test positive that was out of a neg. doe, raised prevention anyway, and her daughter tested negative...

Like Ariel said, it's a wierd disease.  I don't take chances w/ it, but that doesn't mean your boy will definitely have it either. 

A lot of people feed heat-treated CAE+ colostrum / milk...but I'm not willing to risk it, since I'm selling breeding stock.


----------



## happydodgefarm6113 (May 13, 2011)

Your little ones are just so beautiful.


----------



## rebelINny (May 13, 2011)

Thanks! I dont know what I am doing! One minute I want to keep them and raise cae prevention and the next I am ready to ship them off the next Monday the livestock auction is open  I can't sell them now cause hubby won't let me unless he gets at least $100 each  we only got 67 from the last goat we sent  so now I am dealing with positive and negative animals and unless someone offers to buy them for the price hubby wants then it looks like it's gonna stay that way at least for a couple more months. I hate this  and I am hoping Max doesn't have it!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 13, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, how are you planning to handle the sale of the buckling that nursed?


----------



## mossyStone (May 13, 2011)

Please dont just dump them off at an auction.... If they or you feel they have CAE, That would just be spreading it, and making it someone else's problem... 

It can't always be about the money! 

The best way to know for sure is testing, and knowing for sure.


----------



## rebelINny (May 13, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, how are you planning to handle the sale of the buckling that nursed?


Well given I have not had to deal with this before I was planning to wether him when he is old enough and sell him as a pet with the new owner knowing that his dam probably has cae so he likely would have it to. I won't sell a cae animal to anyone without them knowing and it will only be as a pet. I don't know what else to do


----------



## rebelINny (May 13, 2011)

mossyStone said:
			
		

> Please dont just dump them off at an auction.... If they or you feel they have CAE, That would just be spreading it, and making it someone else's problem...
> 
> It can't always be about the money!
> 
> The best way to know for sure is testing, and knowing for sure.


The auction around here is almost solely meat market sales. I have a animal dealer in the meat market coming next weekend to give me an offer. I am hoping that regardless of the offer that hubby will take it so we can be done with this stressful problem. Yes, it can always be about the money unfortunately. everything is about money to my husband. If it doesn't make money it isn't worth doing in his opinion. Not my idea but his. I have very different and his attitude bothers me alot but there isn't anything I can do about it. I know six of my does already have it because we did test. Freckles dan tested positive and one side of freckles udder is hard, she is symptomatic though I haven't actually had her tested. Mocha tested positive as well. I will keep Max until he is old enough to be tested and hopefully he will test negative then.


----------

